# BREAKING NEWS! July 17th 2012, OBAMA to be exposed as Fraudulent President!



## kwflatbed

On July 17th a press conference is scheduled to be held in Arizona. Literally, piles and piles of evidence will be presented exposing the Fraud of the ObamaNation "presidency!" 
STAY TUNED!


----------



## 263FPD

Sooooooo, Is there now a contract out on the Sheriff?


----------



## 263FPD

You so need a smart phone if you don't have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu

Im happy with my iPhone on Sprint


----------



## 263FPD

Depends on what you consider affordable. My plan costs 116.00/month with 900 min. and unlimitted text plus phone insurance and data. to me it's worth it. And its a tax write off


----------



## Meat Eater

Hillary Clinton is waiting in the wings to fill in for the good of the country. After thinking about it i'd rather see Romney running against Obama.


----------



## cc3915

I think Verizon's smallest plan is around 700 mins. AT&T is 450 mins I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

step in to the present and you will not have to bother with the nanny anymore


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Proving that he's ineligible, with irrefutable evidence, would give me some SERIOUS wood.


----------



## Meat Eater

You guys don't use a bag phone anymore.


----------



## Johnny Law

If this was true, there would be no delay in getting the message out. I'm not buying it, "wait a week and we will show you?" I hope it is true, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> On July 17th a press conference is scheduled to be held in Arizona. Literally, piles and piles of evidence will be presented exposing the Fraud of the ObamaNation "presidency!"
> STAY TUNED!


I just got a chill through my spine, 'cause didn't Andrew Breibart suddenly die on when he was just THISCLOSE to revealing some info about Barack Hussein Obama???

I hope Sheriff Joe's gonna survive and live a nice, long life.


----------



## Guest

Oh, by the way, the coroner who ruled on Breitbart's death is, himself, now dead.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ists-foul-coroner-dies-arsenic-poisoning.html

Cripes, the more I type about this, the more nervous I become. So just in case something happens, remember that I loved you all, and I appreciated your posts and learned a lot from each of you. I appreciated all the funny things you posted here, especially in response to the pinheads. I will never forget how admirable you were for all that you did in the field for us mere mortals. I will never forget that the reason God invented police officers is so that firemen can have heroes, too. Oh yeah, and last, but not least, I couldn't stand Grasshopper.
_***fingers crossed that I live a nice, long, peaceful life. . . . ***_


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> Obviously !
> 
> Actually I'm shopping for new phones/service.... accepting affordable suggestions!


Look at the value plans on T-Mobiles website...you have to pay full cost for the phones, but you can buy them for a little cheaper on Amazon. In the end you will save a ton of money on the plan. I pay $79 a month for four phones, two of which have unlimited texting and 200mb data. You can hook onto wifi at home (and maybe at work too) which will cut down significantly on your data usage - I usually only use about 70 mb a month unless I'm travelling.


----------



## HistoryHound

The only problem with T-Mobile, is the service area (at least up this way) can be spotty. While you can boost it (and used to get free calls maybe still do) by connecting to the WiFi at home I'd be very surprised if you can link to the WiFi at work. They either have to have an open network (which I really hope the state doesn't have, but nothing would surprise me) or the security codes to plug in. Same with Verizon you can boost with a special router at home, but we pay close to $300 for a 700 minute family plan with unlimited text and data (we were grandfathered in on our original plan) on 4 phones. We never come close to using all the minutes because the kids mostly text & just about all my calls are to/from the kids or the house.


----------



## BRION24

I have a Sprint Family plan (2 phones) with 1500 min and unlimited everything else and i only pay 120 month.


----------



## Johnny Law

I keep seeing this is an active thread and thinking that there is news that Obama really is a fraud, and here you fuckers are talking about cell phone plans!


----------



## Marks72

Man, I hope more than hope itself that this pans out as true, and he's finally exposed as the real P.O.S. he is. Then inprisoned for his criminal acts against America. Hey, a man can hope right......


----------



## kwflatbed

The forces are at work, the video has been blocked on you tube.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Obummers thought police at work


----------



## topcop14

I wounder if we all have been reported yet?

https://my.barackobama.com/page/s/report-an-attack


----------



## ShmitDiesel

topcop14 said:


> I wounder if we all have been reported yet?
> 
> https://my.barackobama.com/page/s/report-an-attack


Why do I have a feeling that if I click on that link my computer will become infected with spyware?


----------



## HistoryHound

ShmitDiesel said:


> Why do I have a feeling that if I click on that link my computer will become infected with spyware?


Oh, I think that's what that whole "the FBI says everyone should go to this website and have computer scanned" thing was all about.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

263FPD said:


> Sooooooo, Is there now a contract out on the Sheriff?


*He is older, watch him drop dead of a "heart attack" like Andrew Breitbart (and the Coroner who did his autopsy).......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

mtc said:


> It's less the minutes - it's the cost - my phone bill's about $180 - but two of us aren't on data plans, we need an upgrade.
> 
> The gigs, "G"'s and MB's and such are confusing.


*Good deals on wirefly.com now.......*


----------



## Meat Eater

They won't kill Sheriff Joe, they want to distroy him. Look for child porn to show up on his computor system or a gay illagal to show up in his bed.


----------



## cpd4720

Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


----------



## HistoryHound

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


Aw jeez, here we go.


----------



## Johnny Law

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


Do you and wwonka share coffee out of the same cup? The only thing I recognize when I see or hear it is a confirmed asshole. Congratulations on your confirmation, pudwhap.


----------



## cc3915

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


Why don't you point out statements that were made that would make you say such a thing. We all know you have a liberal leaning, but to point fingers at people and say that their departments should issue them "rubber bullets" is demeaning and disrespectful to police officers everywhere.


----------



## trueblue

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


Rubber bullets were outlawed in 2010 as part of Obama's fight against legal gunowners. As far as my department knowing that I am nuts....you are correct they have, and I now have a Smith and Wesson 45 ounce squirt gun.


----------



## Meat Eater

c pd4720, do you have rubber bullets just in case everything Sheriff Joe comes up with is true? Take a pill everyone is just having some fun, you don't have to go running to the Globe to report us.


----------



## cc3915

cpd4720 is off being very "discouraged" right now.


----------



## Tuna

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.


 Yes, thank you for recognizing what everyone I know, knows. Yes I am nuts to put my life on the line for People I don't know, People I don't like, and People who are bringing this country down. Yes Nutz, to protect and serve the pablum pucking freeloading criminal liberials that are the majority voteing block for that fraud. Thank you for recognizing this. Oh BTW, I do have rubber bullits for my 12Ga. I hit a bear with one last year. He set a new land speed record.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

How the fuck did this guy get on the job? Fuckin' bewildered. 

Thanks for "discouraging" this guy CC, it amazes me that people come here picking fights.


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Thanks for "discouraging" this guy CC, it amazes me that people come here picking fights.


Hey, fuck you man!!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Johnny Law said:


> Hey, fuck you man!!!!!


Jedi mind tricks only work on the weak minded...


----------



## 263FPD

cpd4720 said:


> Wow. I can understand opposition to some of The Presidents policies but some of you people are nuts. _*I hope your departments recognize this and have issued you rubber bullets.*_


We aren't so different, you and I. I for instance hope that someone issues your husband/boyfriend rubbers, so that you don't reproduce. It's my First Ammendment right, to tell you how I feel about the likes of you, so for all intents and purposes, GFY


----------



## Dan Stark

orly cpd? Our departments should issue us rubber gloves to deal with your bullshit.


----------



## cc3915

So where's this expose'?


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> So where's this expose'?


I was thinking the same thing, but isn't Arizona 3 hours behind us?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sure is. Press conference scheduled for 2:30pm.


----------



## cc3915

Thanks Pvt. You're the man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Eater

I'm thinking about watching it on MSNBC or CNN.


----------



## Tuna

????? or did I miss something?


----------



## cc3915

*Arpaio announces newest findings on the Obama birth certificate investigation*

PHOENIX -
Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio has been investigating President Barack Obama's birth certificate and announced Tuesday that his investigation shows it is a fraud.

Arpaio and Cold Case Posse Investigator Mike Zullo held a news conference at 2:30 p.m.

Zullo told reporters that the information he developed confirms that the document presented to the American public by the White House in April 2011 is "undoubtedly fraudulent."
They also say Hawaii's laws pertaining to birth records made it easy for someone to slip through the cracks.
The investigation, which has been going on for months, has cost taxpayers $10,000 and sent a Maricopa County Sheriff's deputy to Hawaii for nine days.

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/story/19042196/arpaio-zullo-to-give


----------



## Meat Eater

I just read it on the net. It doesn't look like there is any thing shocking. I'm changing my mags to rubber bullets for my own safety.


----------



## cc3915

Yeah. Nothing we haven't heard before. Mitt will have to beat him the old fashioned way. Which is totally possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

It's called stirring the pot and OBAMA does not like that bad press.


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> It's called stirring the pot and OBAMA does not like that bad press.


Problem is, the MSM doesn't report any of it anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd4720

I got my job by taking a test. And considering I am a white male whose served in the Coast Guard during a period that did not give me Veterans Preference one can conclude that I scored pretty high. To accept the far wing nut notion that The President of the United States had a blogger killed and then had something to do with the Coroners death is nuts. Have any of you ever seen videos of Brietbart in public. The guy was a heavy smoker and drinker and was walking coronary waiting to happen. His blog continues today why hasn't this earth shattering information ever been published.

The comment that I was disrespectful to police everywhere because I find the notion that the President was involved in Breitbarts death nutty laughable considering the comments and fould language I am subjected to simply becasue I have have a liberal to moderate view on most issiues.

My older brother is a State Police Superior Officer when I decided to change careers at the age of 30 and start taking tests to become a Police Officer, he told me most of the stress you deal with on the job is not from the people you come in contact with performing your duties, in most cases they are quickly out of your life, the stress comes from the mentality of most of the other cops you deal with. I soon learned what he ment. An occupational hazard of being a cop is when you spend so much time telling people what to do as an authority figure when your opinion or actions are challenged off the job you can't handle the fact that people do not say how high when you say jump. The comments directed at me bore out this theory.

I have nevered used foul language on this site and I consider using such language towards me childish and an example of a feebile mind.


----------



## niteowl1970

cpd4720 said:


> I have nevered used foul language on this site and I consider using such language towards me childish and an example of a *feeble* mind.


FIFY... Now run along... And before you leave.

Get this through your head you liberal motherfucker, you! You only exist on this site because of me! That's the only reason! Without *me*, you, personally, every fuckin' wise guy around'll take a piece of your fuckin' liberal ass! Then where you gonna go? You're fuckin' warned! Don't ever go over my fuckin' head again! You motherfucker, you.


----------



## kwflatbed

Go wave your OBAMA flag somewhere else, it is not welcome here.


----------



## Meat Eater

cpd4720, Obama sucks! I hope I didn't hurt your feelings with my posts.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

cpd4720 said:


> My older brother is a State Police *Superior* Officer


See... Now here ya go insulting municipal police officers...The Bearcat thread is over there... Zzzzzzzinggggg!! I kiddddd, I kidddddddd...

Guy, I'm fuckin' AMAZED you made it past the interviews. Really. I can't, for the life of me, imagine YOU having to utilize deadly force as liberal as you are.

Regarding Breibart, don't you think it's a little too coincidental that he died mysteriously, and that his coroner, investigating the manner in which he died, SUDDENLY kicks too? Breibart was only 43 when he died... Not the age where it's commonplace to start having coronary issues. 65? Sure, I'd buy it. 43? No friggin' way. It's FAR from nutty, especially coming from an administration that grants executive privilege over gun-running scheme documents that were intended on extracting our 2nd amendment rights.

We're a country FOUNDED on Christian beliefs and Capitalism. This administration is 100% about socialism. Cut, and dry. There is no question about it, it's been documented several times that Obama is a raging socialist. Socialism FAILS. It is not a sustainable method of economic balance. When you have an administration asking people to sign up for SNAP benefits... Something is quite amiss, hmm? Reasons like this, are why we, the members of MC, LOATHE AND FUCKING DESPISE him as a person, and especially as a President. Lucky for us, we were engrained with a strong work ethic from our parents many years ago. Want something? Work for it. Simple concept right? Liberals have a different approach... They bitch and moan about how unfair life is and how the rich get richer while the poor stay poor blah blah blah whine whine whine oral hemorrhoids chicken sex elbow drop... They feel they're entitled to things that others have, and well, they can go fuck themselves. I work hard for what I have, and libs can kiss my white ass if they think they can demand that I share.

Bud, you're just in the wrong house. That's all. We're OBVIOUSLY not going to change your mind, or sway your thinking towards our type of beliefs or values, and you sure as hell aren't going to sway ours. The exit, is found by pressing Alt + F4.


----------



## cc3915

niteowl1970 said:


> FIFY... Now run along... And before you leave.
> 
> Get this through your head you liberal motherfucker, you! You only exist on this site because of me! That's the only reason! Without *me*, you, personally, every fuckin' wise guy around'll take a piece of your fuckin' liberal ass! Then where you gonna go? You're fuckin' warned! Don't ever go over my fuckin' head again! You motherfucker, you.


And I thought I had a feeble mind. Geesh....... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

Reading the last post from cdp4720 just about made me apoplectic from the poor grammar and spelling, let alone the sheer ignorance. Ah well, that is the beauty of America, is it not? Only in America do you have the right to be so very wrong.


----------



## cc3915

cpd4720 said:


> To accept the far wing nut notion that The President of the United States had a blogger killed and then had something to do with the Coroners death is nuts. Have any of you ever seen videos of Brietbart in public. The guy was a heavy smoker and drinker and was walking coronary waiting to happen. His blog continues today why hasn't this earth shattering information ever been published.


----------



## cpd4720

I hav


niteowl1970 said:


> FIFY... Now run along... And before you leave.
> 
> Get this through your head you liberal motherfucker, you! You only exist on this site because of me! That's the only reason! Without *me*, you, personally, every fuckin' wise guy around'll take a piece of your fuckin' liberal ass! Then where you gonna go? You're fuckin' warned! Don't ever go over my fuckin' head again! You motherfucker, you.


1 I have read this post 3 times. I understand the tone but I have no idea what this means. Could someone please translate this without telling me to go f myself? 
2. My spelling and grammar is pretty bad and I should take time to proof myself.
3. My original post said that I can understand people disagreeing with the Presidents policies but I still contend that believing that the President had a blogger and a Coroner killed to cover up a story ( that btw has never been released even though his blog continues to be published ) is nutty.The notion that Sheriff Joe should worry about the President putting a contract out on his life or fear that child porn would be placed on his computer is also crazy.
4. I would love to read the threads if Sheriff Joe's volunteer posse operated in this state. His posse receives limited training, patrol streets in marked vehicles,are fully armed and have full arrest powers. Somehow,they are also qualified to conduct complex investigations outside their jurisdiction into the authenticity of the Presidents Birth Certificate. Most of you go ballistic if a Middlesex Sheriff's Deputy gets an overnight road job after every other department has been called.
5. I really do not mind the over the top verbal assaults, my values being questioned or my ability to carry out my duties ( questioning my ability to use deadly force because I am not a right wing conservative is both insulting and ridiculous) the homophobic remarks and various other insults. I would rather you be a bully behind your keyboard than someplace else but I hope you realize that anyone can visit this site and like the racists, homophobic and ugly material that appears in Pax Centurion, some people may erroniously conclude that these opionions reflect the views of most law enforcement officers. As a LEO for 22 years I know they don't.

I hope everyone has a peaceful and safe evening.


----------



## grn3charlie

cpd4720 said:


> I hav
> 
> 1 I have read this post 3 times. I understand the tone but I have no idea what this means. Could someone please translate this without telling me to go f myself?


 I don't exactly know what the translation means but I assume it's a movie quote and I find it amusing. Now GFYS! JK, ya practically begged someone to do it.


----------



## lofu

Has CPD's credentials been checked?


----------



## adroitcuffs

Oh yeah, and absolutely no one was harmed or died in relation to the Whitewater matter.


----------



## cpd4720

"I don't exactly know what the translation means but I assume it's a movie quote and I find it amusing. Now GFYS! JK, ya practically begged someone to do it.[/quote]

Another MassCops Class Act. My first thought would be not waste any of my time reading this dribble but at this point I think I would rather stick around just piss you a-holes off.

"Has CPD's credentials been checked?"​Have yours? If you think for a second I would let you people know my name you are out of mind. Considering the harassment that Phoenix writer Chris Fallone has been subjected since his story on The Pax Centurion was published, I think I will pass on providing my "credentials." Since you all hold me in such high regard you just have to take my word that I am who I say I am.​lofu, Yesterday at 11:21 PM​Report​​#73​Like​Reply​​ 
*adroitcuffs​Subscribing Member​*​*New​*Oh yeah, and absolutely no one was harmed or died in relation to the Whitewater matter.​Yes an Elvis is going to leave the Island he has being living on with Jim Morrison and Janice Joplin to perform a concert on the anniversary of his death. And we never landed on the moon. It was all done on a special sound stage at MIT. Please feel free to share any other conspiracy theories and I would love for you to share some of your stories about the little green men you have seen in the desert.. Do you wear your special tin foil hat under your cover or do you feel safe without it when in uniform? 
​
.


----------



## niteowl1970

Hopefully after I talk to his Chief tomorrow he'll he'll either delete his account or issue an apology.


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> Hopefully after I talk to his Chief tomorrow he'll he'll either delete his account or issue an apology.


You might be barking up the wrong tree in regards to both gender and place of employment.

Stand-by......active investigation.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> You might be barking up the wrong tree in regards to both gender and place of employment.
> 
> Stand-by......active investigation.


I know... doubles make me loopy


----------



## LGriffin

lofu said:


> Has CPD's credentials been checked?


Security and:


----------



## lofu

"Has CPD's credentials been checked?"​Have yours? If you think for a second I would let you people know my name you are out of mind. Considering the harassment that Phoenix writer Chris Fallone has been subjected since his story on The Pax Centurion was published, I think I will pass on providing my "credentials." Since you all hold me in such high regard you just have to take my word that I am who I say I am.​lofu, Yesterday at 11:21 PM​Report​​#73​Like​Reply​​ 
*adroitcuffs​Subscribing Member​*
Yes, my credentials have been checked and I have been proven to be what I claim to be. A COP. Not to mention several of my coworkers are on here and know exactly who I am. Believe it or not, people do come here, post anon and claim to be cops when they really arent.​


----------



## kwflatbed

It made it into the national media, AP, Fox News

*Obama birth record 'definitely fraudulent,' Sheriff Joe Arpaio says*

Published July 17, 2012
Associated Press










July 17, 2012: Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio announces in Phoenix that President Obama's birth certificate, as presented by the White House in April 2011, is a forgery based on an investigation by the Sheriff's office. (AP)
PHOENIX - Investigators for an Arizona sheriff's volunteer posse have declared that President Barack Obama's birth certificate is definitely fraudulent.
Members of Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio's posse said in March that there was probable cause that Obama's long-form birth certificate released by the White House in April 2011 was a computer-generated forgery.
Now, Arpaio says investigators are positive it's fraudulent.
Mike Zullo, the posse's chief investigator, said numeric codes on certain parts of the birth certificate indicate that those parts weren't filled out, yet those sections asking for the race of Obama's father and his field of work or study were completed.
Zullo said investigators previously didn't know the meaning of codes but that the codes were explained by a 95-year-old former state worker who signed the president's birth certificate.
Zullo said a news reporter who has helped out in the probe let investigators listen in on an interview he concluded of the former state worker.
The Obama campaign declined to comment on Arpaio's allegations.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/07/17/obama-birth-record-definitely-fraudulent-sheriff-joe-arpaio-says/?test=latestnews#ixzz20zCKj8II


----------



## grn3charlie

cpd4720 said:


> "I don't exactly know what the translation means but I assume it's a movie quote and I find it amusing. Now GFYS! JK, ya practically begged someone to do it.


Another MassCops Class Act. My first thought would be not waste any of my time reading this dribble but at this point I think I would rather stick around just piss you a-holes off.
.[/quote]
You took offense to that?? You're kidding right? You do know what JK stands for don't you? JUST KIDDING! Where is the thick skin? Let's say for the sake of argument that you really are a cop. You have to have arrested SOMEONE who was not kidding when they told you to GFYS and meant it. It takes all kinds to be a cop but one thing is consistent, ribbing rolls off the back or you stress the hell out of yourself when one gets shit on for real. And let me make it clear, I for one trust the moderators and admins here. I have never seen one out someone just to break their balls. Credentials are fairly easy to prove to one of them.


----------



## ProudAmerican

kwflatbed said:


> It's called stirring the pot and OBAMA does not like that bad press.


That's a negative old man! Everyday we're not talking about the economy is a win for President Obama. Sheriff Arpaio is clearly a supporter of the President. Keep em coming Joe!


----------



## ProudAmerican

kwflatbed said:


> Go wave your OBAMA flag somewhere else, it is not welcome here.


Calm down and take off your tin foil hat. This is not communist Russia. People are FREE to have their opinions. You can't boot them because theirs from yours.


----------



## 263FPD

ProudAmerican said:


> Calm down and take off your tin foil hat. This is not communist Russia. People are FREE to have their opinions. You can't boot them because theirs from yours.


You're right. It's the socialist United States.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> How much to do you want to bet?


...and the ice coffee, comes out the nose.


----------



## kwflatbed

Sounds like PA and CPD are starting an OBAMA circle jerk, they need
to invite Duval.


----------



## Dan Stark

ProudAmerican said:


> Calm down and take off your tin foil hat. This is not communist Russia. People are FREE to have their opinions. You can't boot them because theirs from yours.


If they are ideas and opinons that take from those that produce and restrict freedom in the name of 'equality' (Left) or 'morality' (Right), then yes those people should be launched. I've said it before, if your first inkling of a solution to a problem is legislation, you're wrong. No matter what letter describes your affiliation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lofu

ProudAmerican said:


> Calm down and take off your tin foil hat. This is not communist Russia. People are FREE to have their opinions. You can't boot them because theirs from yours.


On the contrary my friend. This is a PRIVATE website and the mods and admins have every right to launch people who they see fit.

One very common misconception about the 1st Amendment that is being perpetuated a lot recently is that you can say whatever you want and face no repercussions. You can say pretty much whatever you want and not be jailed but you might still face sanctions at work or in groups you belong to.


----------



## ProudAmerican

kwflatbed said:


> Sounds like PA and CPD are starting an OBAMA circle jerk, they need
> to invite Duval.


Forgive me for having an opinion


USMCMP5811 said:


> At first I thought a little discouragement was a good corrective action, apparently not so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Temp vacation.
> 
> Would you like to be next to test that theory?


How very democratic of you. Listen, if you want to boot me GO AHEAD! I don't give a fuck, I hardly post here anyway. Besides, this board is not what it used to be. Back in 05 you could have a discussion without some asshole threatning to boot you just because their opinion differred from yours. So, my fellow Devil Dog, Go ahead and BOOT me permantly! I don't give a fuck!


----------



## ProudAmerican

kwflatbed said:


> Sounds like PA and CPD are starting an OBAMA circle jerk, they need
> to invite Duval.


First of all I'm a libertarian. I don't drink the kool aid from either party. I don't like many of Obama's policies such as the gutting of welfare reform, and Obama care. I believe it is NOT the goverments place to tell someone they have to get health care. I also believe Romney is NOT a viable candidate. Obama care was modeled from Romney care. I also have a problem with Romney exporting American jobs overseas. John Huntsman, or Chris Christie would've been a far better candidate.


----------



## Meat Eater

Hey ProudAmerican, who's going to be best for the counrty, Romeny or Obama? John Huntsman worked in China for Obama and I never heard a word from him until he ran for office. Romeny care is 70 pages. How many pages are in Obama Care? Keep posting all you want who cares. The thing that kills me about Liberals is if they can't get there way they will try to get you fired or make your life a living hell.


----------



## grn3charlie

ProudAmerican said:


> First of all I'm a libertarian. I don't drink the kool aid from either party. I don't like many of Obama's policies such as the gutting of welfare reform, and Obama care. I believe it is NOT the goverments place to tell someone they have to get health care. I also believe Romney is NOT a viable candidate. Obama care was modeled from Romney care. I also have a problem with Romney exporting American jobs overseas. John Huntsman, or Chris Christie would've been a far better candidate.


Just a questions but....neither Huntsman nor Christie are running for president. We have two candidates that we have to chose from. There is no changing that at this juncture. Now, despite how you feel about Romney, isn't he more viable ( the better choice) than Comrade Barry?


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican said:


> So, my fellow Devil Dog, Go ahead and BOOT me permantly! I don't give a fuck!


Be careful what you wish for, asshole.


----------



## ProudAmerican

Delta784 said:


> Be careful what you wish for, asshole.


Ooooh! Another threat.Fuck you too asshole! I've never disrespected anyone on this site, yet I'm being lynched for having an opinion? You know what, I'll ban my damn self. It got taken over by a bunch of neo-con assholes anyway! I had a lot of respect for you Delta, but you can kiss my ass too. Later assholes! Officer.com is a better site anyway. You can have an opinion there!


----------



## niteowl1970

ProudAmerican said:


> Ooooh! Another threat.Fuck you too asshole! I've never disrespected anyone on this site, yet I'm being lynched for having an opinion? You know what, I'll ban my damn self from this site. It got taken over by a bunch of neo-con assholes anyway! I had a lot of respect for you Delta, but you can kiss my ass too. Later assholes! Officer.com is a better site anyway. You can have an opinion there!


The resemblance in uncanny.


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> I just snorted my iced tea !! Wicked pissa!!
> 
> Give our regards to the cuntstable wannabee's!


Not so fast....Some of them have impeccable credentials.


----------



## Goose

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.

I have never known any of the mods here to get bent out of shape easily...I for one remember that this isn't the first time that you've taken a shit here.


----------



## 263FPD

ProudAmerican said:


> Ooooh! Another threat.Fuck you too asshole! I've never disrespected anyone on this site, yet I'm being lynched for having an opinion? You know what, I'll ban my damn self. It got taken over by a bunch of neo-con assholes anyway! I had a lot of respect for you Delta, but you can kiss my ass too. Later assholes! Officer.com is a better site anyway. You can have an opinion there!


For the first time in her life, the fist lady is proud of the ProudAmerican.

Enjoy officer.cumm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> For the first time in her life, the *fist lady* is proud of the ProudAmerican.
> 
> Enjoy officer.cumm


Autocorrect WIN!!!


----------



## 263FPD

mtc said:


> OMFG !!!
> 
> Peach/Mango Green Tea SPEW !!!


You got to quit drinking stuff whe you read MC. Your nose has to be raw from all that liquid coming out of it.

But seriously, Michelle? Barry? which one do you think is a fister, and which one is the fistie?


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> But seriously, Michelle? Barry? which one do you think is a fister, and *which one is the fistie?*


Not Barry... But he's allowed to watch.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> OMFG !!!
> 
> Peach/Mango Green Tea SPEW !!!


That my friend, is the reason I no longer eat or drink while reading the posts here. That's doubly true for reading in the morning because it seems all the really funny or coffee spewing shocking posts happen while I'm asleep.


----------



## Tuna

Lone Ranger: Tonto, why do I see stars tonight?
Tonto: Keimosabie, the Great Spirt have spread thousands of lights to guide us on our journey.
Lone Ranger: No asshole, someone stole our tent!

Hey how bout giving a hand to those newly departed MC members.


----------



## kwflatbed

*BREAKING! Washington Times Columnist - Jeff Kuhner: Ballistic Over Arpaio Investigation!*



*KUHNER'S ARTICLE IN THE WASHINGTON TIMES
http://times247.com/articles/82kuhner-arpaio-probe-could-be-bigger-than-water...*


----------



## Guest

There is a village in Kenya missing their idiot and here is his birth certificate.


----------

